# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  میخوام از دانشگاه انصراف بدم

## Maryam_nhp

سلام...من دیپلم تجربی دارم و سال 96 و 97 تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم متاسفانه با اینکه همیشه از درسخونای کلاسمون بودم و تو نمونه دولتی هم میخوندم رتبه جالبی نیاوردم و شیمی قبول شدم...ولی زیاد ناراحت نبودم...میدونین اون تب و تاب خاص پزشکی و اینا همش قبل کنکوره بعد اینکه آدم وارد دانشگاه میشه میبینه هر رشته در جای خودش ارزش داره...در حال حاضر تنها مشکل من اینه که دیگه از درسای سخت سخت خوندن و علوم پایه خسته شدم....الان میفهمم که من باید انسانی میخوندم نه تجربی....چون شدیدا به ادبیات و روانشناسی و اینا علاقه دارم...مشکل اینجاس که من نمیتونم تو این مدت باقیمونده تو انسانی که توش صفر صفرم رتبه خوبی بیارم...برا همین تنها چارم کنکور ریاضیه...هدفم هم اول فرهنگیان و بعدش روانشناسیه...از لحاظ درسی پایم قویه و تو هردو کنکورم بدون اینکه عمومی بخونم همشو 50-60 زدم...میدونم که الانم با یه تکون میتونم به این درصدا برسم به راحتی....شیمی هم که الان سه ترم درسای سختشو خوندم و شیمی دبیرستان واقعا برام آسون به نظر میاد...سوالم اینه که اولا اگه من عمومیامو دور و بر 50 بزنم و شیمی هم حدودای 60 میتونم رتبه خوبی تو منطقه یک بیارم؟ والا سخته باورش ولی طبق کارنامه های قلمچی با 10000 ریاضی هم فرهنگیان آوردن....دوما کلا کنکور ریاضی چجوریاس؟ راسته که قبول شدنش آسونه؟ اون استرس تجربی رو نداره درسته؟ روزی چن ساعت بخونه آدم کافیه؟ فک کنم تعداد کسایی که پشت کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم باشن خیلی کم باشه درسته؟ خب این به نفعمه یا نه؟  مخصوصا که برا فرهنگیان قراره فقط با دخترا رقابت کنم....سوال آخر اصن کار درستی میکنم انصراف میدم؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام...من دیپلم تجربی دارم و سال 96 و 97 تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم متاسفانه با اینکه همیشه از درسخونای کلاسمون بودم و تو نمونه دولتی هم میخوندم رتبه جالبی نیاوردم و شیمی قبول شدم...ولی زیاد ناراحت نبودم...میدونین اون تب و تاب خاص پزشکی و اینا همش قبل کنکوره بعد اینکه آدم وارد دانشگاه میشه میبینه هر رشته در جای خودش ارزش داره...در حال حاضر تنها مشکل من اینه که دیگه از درسای سخت سخت خوندن و علوم پایه خسته شدم....الان میفهمم که من باید انسانی میخوندم نه تجربی....چون شدیدا به ادبیات و روانشناسی و اینا علاقه دارم...مشکل اینجاس که من نمیتونم تو این مدت باقیمونده تو انسانی که توش صفر صفرم رتبه خوبی بیارم...برا همین تنها چارم کنکور ریاضیه...هدفم هم اول فرهنگیان و بعدش روانشناسیه...از لحاظ درسی پایم قویه و تو هردو کنکورم بدون اینکه عمومی بخونم همشو 50-60 زدم...میدونم که الانم با یه تکون میتونم به این درصدا برسم به راحتی....شیمی هم که الان سه ترم درسای سختشو خوندم و شیمی دبیرستان واقعا برام آسون به نظر میاد...سوالم اینه که اولا اگه من عمومیامو دور و بر 50 بزنم و شیمی هم حدودای 60 میتونم رتبه خوبی تو منطقه یک بیارم؟ والا سخته باورش ولی طبق کارنامه های قلمچی با 10000 ریاضی هم فرهنگیان آوردن....دوما کلا کنکور ریاضی چجوریاس؟ راسته که قبول شدنش آسونه؟ اون استرس تجربی رو نداره درسته؟ روزی چن ساعت بخونه آدم کافیه؟ فک کنم تعداد کسایی که پشت کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم باشن خیلی کم باشه درسته؟ خب این به نفعمه یا نه؟  مخصوصا که برا فرهنگیان قراره فقط با دخترا رقابت کنم....سوال آخر اصن کار درستی میکنم انصراف میدم؟


کار درستی نمیکنی
انصراف نده
شما میتونی به راحتی تغییر رشته بدی به روانشناسی تو همون دانشگاه دیگه نیازی به انصراف نیست
البته اگه بخواین فرهنگیان هم برین از طریق انسانی ساده تره تا ریاضی چون تو ریاضی نسبت به انسانی ظرفیت فرهنگیان کمتره
شما تو انسانی میتونی به راحتی ابتدایی قبول بشی
البته تو ریاضی هم میتونی به شرطی که ریاضی یا فیزیکتو قوی کنی
برای ریاضی هم نظام قدیم یه اشتباهه چون حجم ریاضی و فیزیک نظام جدید شدیدا کاهش پیدا کرده
شیمی و عمومی رو که بلدی
برای ریاضی و فیزیک هم که میخوای بخونی نظام جدید ساده تره
شما یا شرکت نکن یا اگه شرکت کردی نظام جدید شرکت کن
من خودم نظام قدیم ۹۸ ریاضی بودم
سوال بیشتر داشتید در خدمتم

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام...من دیپلم تجربی دارم و سال 96 و 97 تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم متاسفانه با اینکه همیشه از درسخونای کلاسمون بودم و تو نمونه دولتی هم میخوندم رتبه جالبی نیاوردم و شیمی قبول شدم...ولی زیاد ناراحت نبودم...میدونین اون تب و تاب خاص پزشکی و اینا همش قبل کنکوره بعد اینکه آدم وارد دانشگاه میشه میبینه هر رشته در جای خودش ارزش داره...در حال حاضر تنها مشکل من اینه که دیگه از درسای سخت سخت خوندن و علوم پایه خسته شدم....الان میفهمم که من باید انسانی میخوندم نه تجربی....چون شدیدا به ادبیات و روانشناسی و اینا علاقه دارم...مشکل اینجاس که من نمیتونم تو این مدت باقیمونده تو انسانی که توش صفر صفرم رتبه خوبی بیارم...برا همین تنها چارم کنکور ریاضیه...هدفم هم اول فرهنگیان و بعدش روانشناسیه...از لحاظ درسی پایم قویه و تو هردو کنکورم بدون اینکه عمومی بخونم همشو 50-60 زدم...میدونم که الانم با یه تکون میتونم به این درصدا برسم به راحتی....شیمی هم که الان سه ترم درسای سختشو خوندم و شیمی دبیرستان واقعا برام آسون به نظر میاد...سوالم اینه که اولا اگه من عمومیامو دور و بر 50 بزنم و شیمی هم حدودای 60 میتونم رتبه خوبی تو منطقه یک بیارم؟ والا سخته باورش ولی طبق کارنامه های قلمچی با 10000 ریاضی هم فرهنگیان آوردن....دوما کلا کنکور ریاضی چجوریاس؟ راسته که قبول شدنش آسونه؟ اون استرس تجربی رو نداره درسته؟ روزی چن ساعت بخونه آدم کافیه؟ فک کنم تعداد کسایی که پشت کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم باشن خیلی کم باشه درسته؟ خب این به نفعمه یا نه؟  مخصوصا که برا فرهنگیان قراره فقط با دخترا رقابت کنم....سوال آخر اصن کار درستی میکنم انصراف میدم؟


رشته شیمی تو ایران خیلی بیخوده من خودم کاربردی خوندم فارغ التحصیل ۹۳ م. اگه علاقه داری یا قصد مهاجرت داذی ادامه بده.
من اگه با اطلاعات الانم جای شما بودم و به روانشناسی علاقه داشتم، کاردرمانی میخوندم... ولی من دقیقا نمیدونم شما دیدتون نسبت به روانشناسی چیه؟ مثلا روانشناسی بالینی رو دوست داری؟ یا مشاوره روانشناسی رو دوست داری؟
به نظرم بیشتر راجع به این رشته تحقیق کن بعد که مطمئن شدی مسیر زندگیتو تغییر بده. راجع به رشته های دیگه که بخشی از روانشناسیو توشون دارن هم تحقیق کن مثلا همین کار درمانی.

----------


## Maryam_nhp

> کار درستی نمیکنی
> انصراف نده
> شما میتونی به راحتی تغییر رشته بدی به روانشناسی تو همون دانشگاه دیگه نیازی به انصراف نیست
> البته اگه بخواین فرهنگیان هم برین از طریق انسانی ساده تره تا ریاضی چون تو ریاضی نسبت به انسانی ظرفیت فرهنگیان کمتره
> شما تو انسانی میتونی به راحتی ابتدایی قبول بشی
> البته تو ریاضی هم میتونی به شرطی که ریاضی یا فیزیکتو قوی کنی
> برای ریاضی هم نظام قدیم یه اشتباهه چون حجم ریاضی و فیزیک نظام جدید شدیدا کاهش پیدا کرده
> شیمی و عمومی رو که بلدی
> برای ریاضی و فیزیک هم که میخوای بخونی نظام جدید ساده تره
> ...








خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون....تا اونجایی که من میدونم برای تغییر رشته به روانشناسی باید اونو موقع انتخاب رشته پایینتر از شیمی میزدم و رتبه مورد نیازشو میاوردم و از ظریق کارنامه سبز اقدام میکردم...من موقع انتخاب رشته روانشناسی رو بالاتر زده بودم که قبول نشدم :Yahoo (105):  درسته که انسانی ظرفیتش بیشتره اما آخه من الان صفر صفرم...چجوری برا بار اول بخونم و فوقش 1000 بیارم؟ چون رقابت برا فرهنگیان تو انسانی خیلی زیاده....من راستش اگه قرار باشه کنکور ریاضی بدم اصلا نمیخوام ریاضی رو بزنم چون تو این فرصت باقی مونده نه میتونم کلاس درست و حسابی برم و هم اینکه اصلا حوصله درسای سخت ریاضی رو ندارم....نظام جدید هم بررسیش کردم....تو همین ادبیات تاریخ ادبیاتش چیزای جدید داشت....به نظرم اگه اون مطلبی رو که چشم خورده قبلا بخونم به صلاحمه....به طور کلی کنکور ریاضی از نظر جوی چطوره؟ و اینکه اگه من بیخیال ریاضی و فیزیک بشم وشیمی رو 60 بزنم با عمومیای 50-60 تو منطقه 1 6000-7000 میارم؟ تخمین رتبه قلمچی درسته؟ البته میتونم فیزیکم در حد 20 اینا بخونم

----------


## Maryam_nhp

> رشته شیمی تو ایران خیلی بیخوده من خودم کاربردی خوندم فارغ التحصیل ۹۳ م. اگه علاقه داری یا قصد مهاجرت داذی ادامه بده.
> من اگه با اطلاعات الانم جای شما بودم و به روانشناسی علاقه داشتم، کاردرمانی میخوندم... ولی من دقیقا نمیدونم شما دیدتون نسبت به روانشناسی چیه؟ مثلا روانشناسی بالینی رو دوست داری؟ یا مشاوره روانشناسی رو دوست داری؟
> به نظرم بیشتر راجع به این رشته تحقیق کن بعد که مطمئن شدی مسیر زندگیتو تغییر بده. راجع به رشته های دیگه که بخشی از روانشناسیو توشون دارن هم تحقیق کن مثلا همین کار درمانی.




درسته...خوندن شیمی بدون علاقه بی فایدس....آخه کاردرمانی از رشته های تجربیه....من بعد از دوتا کنکور و با اینکه تو دومی خیلی زحمت کشیده بودم ولی رتبم همون اومد دیگه سراغ تجربی نمیرم....خود روانشناسی رو بیشتر دوس دارم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Shah1n

> خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون....تا اونجایی که من میدونم برای تغییر رشته به روانشناسی باید اونو موقع انتخاب رشته پایینتر از شیمی میزدم و رتبه مورد نیازشو میاوردم و از ظریق کارنامه سبز اقدام میکردم...من موقع انتخاب رشته روانشناسی رو بالاتر زده بودم که قبول نشدم درسته که انسانی ظرفیتش بیشتره اما آخه من الان صفر صفرم...چجوری برا بار اول بخونم و فوقش 1000 بیارم؟ چون رقابت برا فرهنگیان تو انسانی خیلی زیاده....من راستش اگه قرار باشه کنکور ریاضی بدم اصلا نمیخوام ریاضی رو بزنم چون تو این فرصت باقی مونده نه میتونم کلاس درست و حسابی برم و هم اینکه اصلا حوصله درسای سخت ریاضی رو ندارم....نظام جدید هم بررسیش کردم....تو همین ادبیات تاریخ ادبیاتش چیزای جدید داشت....به نظرم اگه اون مطلبی رو که چشم خورده قبلا بخونم به صلاحمه....به طور کلی کنکور ریاضی از نظر جوی چطوره؟ و اینکه اگه من بیخیال ریاضی و فیزیک بشم وشیمی رو 60 بزنم با عمومیای 50-60 تو منطقه 1 6000-7000 میارم؟ تخمین رتبه قلمچی درسته؟ البته میتونم فیزیکم در حد 20 اینا بخونم


ظاهرا شما بیخبری
تغییر رشته داخل دانشگاه ربطی به کارنامه سبز نداره بلکه به معدل ترم قبل و بعد تغییر رشته وابسته س
از آموزش دانشگاهتون بپرس
رقابت تو رشته ریاضی برای فرهنگیان بیشتر از انسانی نباشه کمتر نیست
شما تو ریاضی با ۷۰۰۰ هزار نهایتا آموزش ابتدایی بیاری که تو سال ۹۸ رتبه ۱۰۰۰۰ هم تو رشته انسانی آموزش ابتدایی آورده
در ضمن بدون زدن ریاضی رتبه تون اصلا خوب نمیشه
شاید تخمین قلم چی درست باشه اما فرهنگیان تو ریاضی جزوه زیر گروه یکه که با نزدن ریاضی و فیزیک کم به شدت رتبه تون بد میشه چون اونا بیشترین ضریب رو دارن و شیمی کمترین
شما با شیمی بالا نهایتا بتونی ابتدایی بیاری یا مهندسی شیمی چیزی
رتبه منطقه مهم نیست برای فرهنگیان بلکه تراز زیر گروه یک مهمه که یعنی ریاضی و فیزیک بیشترین ضریب رو دارن

----------

